# LETS SEE YOUR FAVORITE NATURAL SHOOTER, HERES MINE. POST YOUR PICTURE.



## primitive power slingshot

ACTULLY I have 2 favs.






first is my trusty mountain lural with a laminated cap.






next is a red oak i barely saved from the burn pile, notice the dark portion in handle. both fit hand to eye like a dream. thanks for looking, i would love to see yours.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Spalted UK Fork




__
AZ Stinger


__
Dec 6, 2012


__
2

__
natural
spalted








Heres mine...


----------



## Sean

Nice ones there guys.

Here are a couple of mine I like shooting.


----------



## primitive power slingshot

AZ Stinger said:


> Heres mine...


AZ that a bueaty.


----------



## Saderath

Here are mine...


----------



## primitive power slingshot

Sean said:


> Nice ones there guys.
> 
> Here are a couple of mine I like shooting.


 man these are what i dig. set up with the RUFUS HUSSEY bean flip style. awesome.


----------



## primitive power slingshot

very nice



Saderath said:


> Here are mine...


----------



## AZ Stinger

what we got here is a parade of Fine Forks


----------



## FWV2

No natural fork! still looking for right one. Want and looking for a cork oak or kowa fork! anybody? hahaha!

Fwv2.


----------



## primitive power slingshot

FWV2 said:


> No natural fork! still looking for right one. Want and looking for a cork oak or kowa fork! anybody? hahaha!
> 
> Fwv2.


I have 1 cork i got from "Q" Its beautiful buts its MINE :wave:


----------



## nmcoyote

Have made many. But this one just shoots sweet. Cut from the pecan tree in my father's front yard (back home in Oklahoma).


----------



## FWV2

I know!! yours is the one that makes me want one!!!!

Thanks for posting pic!! love the looks of the wood! I'm so envious!!

Fwv2.


----------



## nmcoyote

FWV2 said:


> I know!! yours is the one that makes me want one!!!!
> 
> Thanks for posting pic!! love the looks of the wood! I'm so envious!!
> 
> Fwv2.


I assume you were referring to the cork oak posted by primitive power. Pretty much all of these make my mouth water and my fingers itch.


----------



## primitive power slingshot

THANKS GUYS. ITS ONE OF MY CHERISHED GIFTS.


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Here is my current favorite... A Sweet Midget from Blackthorne Natural fork.


----------



## harson

oakb 001




__
harson


__
Jan 6, 2013







Here is one i made a nice white oak natural.


----------



## primitive power slingshot

Pawpawsailor said:


> Here is my current favorite... A Sweet Midget from Blackthorne Natural fork.


THAT THING DID TURN OUT BEAUTIFUL.JUST WAIT TILL YOU TRY THE YEW


----------



## primitive power slingshot

SOME REAL HEAD TURNERS GUYS


----------



## Quercusuber

I have a lot of favorites, including given ones... But, since I would have much difficulty in choosing a favorite given one, I'll just put my two selfmade favorites:


----------



## Sean

primitive power slingshot said:


> Sean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ones there guys.
> 
> Here are a couple of mine I like shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> man these are what i dig. set up with the RUFUS HUSSEY bean flip style. awesome.
Click to expand...

Thanks.

Great thread and a lot of super looking naturals guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## AhnkoChee

My favorite natural is currently my only natural but it's allot of fun with plenty power from it's double tapered Theraband golds.

Made from Guava wood a local favorite for this use.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Dogwood




__
AZ Stinger


__
Apr 8, 2013








Didn`t know we were showin two top favorites, here`s one of my current top two...hunka Dogwood from Tnflipper 52, sweet wood...


----------



## bullseyeben!

Some rippers there! Good job all..


----------



## primitive power slingshot

ALL yall got some very good style. beautiful little shooters and some real power plants. thanks for sharing. matthew.


----------



## harson

This is another of my favorite,s a stunning oak catty from DH

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:922]


----------



## harson

this one





  








Cs




__
harson


__
Feb 2, 2013


__
6


----------



## Hunter69

This is my favorite natural, found approx 2 years ago ...it was a downed branch i think oak but its got the most amazing grain pattern i ever saw on a natural.........I shaped it and smoothed it then finished in linseed oil ,

Deano


----------



## primitive power slingshot

Hunter69 said:


> This is my favorite natural, found approx 2 years ago ...it was a downed branch i think oak but its got the most amazing grain pattern i ever saw on a natural.........I shaped it and smoothed it then finished in linseed oil ,
> 
> Deano


thats beautiful


----------



## Hunter69

Thanks, it is my all time favorite and spends its time sitting redundant in my collection looking pretty every time i decide take a look, its the sort of fork you don't want to shoot but just admire its beauty,''BUT'' I think its sat long enough......

I think I'm going to start shooting it again i have tried it a few times with a temporary flat band set on and it does shoot nice and even with no grooves cut in it the bands are firm and do not slip or move, it now has leveled off fork tips which are half rounded when looking from the side so it will take the flat bands much better, its also very small so easily concealed in a small pocket or even its own tin which is roomy enough for the fork with bands plus some ammo which i will put inside their own dispenser as i don't want anything to mark or touch the finish.......Its time to bring her out of hibernation :O)

Deano :thumbsup:


----------



## Chepo69

I feel something cruel to some of my slingshots but these would be my three favorites.

*La Paseada, La Mazakota, La Tatanka *




























One more, to heal a bit my ingratitude *La Jicotilla*


----------



## primitive power slingshot

Chepo we pale in comparison to you :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: beautiful works


----------



## PorkChopSling

Mine is Pinky the first natural that I've made.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Here's mine. Nispero fork, .040 latex with Rayshot pouch, counterfeit Barlow knife, .44 cal lead ammo.


----------



## primitive power slingshot

Henry in Panama said:


> Here's mine. Nispero fork, .040 latex with Rayshot pouch, counterfeit Barlow knife, .44 cal lead ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nispero5-3.jpg


NICE


----------



## RedAnt

Most accurate one to date.


----------



## flippinout

My standing favorite for over 10 months now is this one:

















I love this slingshot and it put several squirrels in the pot this past year. Made from an unknown ornamental cedar found in a brushpile.


----------



## primitive power slingshot

good one nathan always quality


----------



## mrpaint

Here is my fav. Its mesquite


----------



## hood

This is my favorite made for me by my uncle


----------



## chico

Here is mine.


----------



## primitive power slingshot

hood said:


> This is my favorite made for me by my uncle


is your uncle, DAYHIKER? Nice one


----------



## hood

No Martin Coleman


----------



## primitive power slingshot

hood said:


> No Martin Coleman


AHHHHH, Mr. Coleman. he to does incredable works.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag

My favorites vary as i build new ones periodically.

in my choice i go strictly for naturals or antler forks as i feel that´s what a slingshot is supposed to be made of ( some childhood bias thing...).

But my all time first lady is this Madeiran Portuguese Beauty.

don´t know the wood even "Q" couldn´t tell me, so if someone would like to take a guess, Please have a go!


----------



## primitive power slingshot

Sst der Kleine Steinschlag said:


> My favorites vary as i build new ones periodically.
> 
> in my choice i go strictly for naturals or antler forks as i feel that´s what a slingshot is supposed to be made of ( some childhood bias thing...).
> 
> But my all time first lady is this Madeiran Portuguese Beauty.
> 
> don´t know the wood even "Q" couldn´t tell me, so if someone would like to take a guess, Please have a go!


very nice friend


----------



## primitivehunter123

Just finished this natural and have already been through one bandset (almost) but I can say with confidence that this is now my favorite natural to shoot.


----------



## Quercusuber

Sst der Kleine Steinschlag said:


> My favorites vary as i build new ones periodically.
> 
> in my choice i go strictly for naturals or antler forks as i feel that´s what a slingshot is supposed to be made of ( some childhood bias thing...).
> 
> But my all time first lady is this Madeiran Portuguese Beauty.
> 
> don´t know the wood even "Q" couldn´t tell me, so if someone would like to take a guess, Please have a go!


Hello, my friend!! How are you??

That was a long time ago I've commented on your natural. Beautiful!!

Just for people to know, Madeira is an island, which belongs to Portugal but it's not located in the Iberian Peninsula. As a mere fact, Madeira is nearer to North Africa than to continental Portugal. So, the climate there may influence the development of different tree species. The flora of Madeira is varied ...still can't seem to know what type of wood that is!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## leon13

this is my oldest just found after 35 years and my favorit :





  








35 Years Time Capsel found @ home




__
leon13


__
May 7, 2013


__
1






hazelnut i think to remember




  








35 Years Time Capsel found @ home




__
leon13


__
May 7, 2013











  








front




__
leon13


__
May 7, 2013







Beeches just cut with a little exact o knife


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

From LVO, (Larry) def my fav shooter right now, chucks heavy lead like nobody's bizz.


----------



## worserabbit

Not exactly a head turner, but I am accurate with it.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

My 1st and only.


----------



## pop shot

Eucalyptus


----------



## Geko

P1100357




__
Geko


__
Nov 29, 2012







my olivewood treefork


----------



## Lee NZ

I'm loving these naturals. Thanks for the inspiring thread.

I have a growing stack of forks that I am dying to work on, but I have to be patient and wait for them to dry out. Meanwhile I take my saw everywhere just in case I see a fallen tree or branch. It has become quite an obsession. Whenever there is a storm, I think "yes!" because I know some poor tree might get knocked over. ( I'm sure I'm not alone with this feeling in the present company. )

I hope to share the results, once this wood gets dry...


----------



## FWV2

Didn't have a natural at the time you started this post! have seen some truly amazing natural slings!!

inspired me to get to work on my own first natural! and this is what I came up with!





  








First Natural all dressed up with new set of nitro bands.




__
FWV2


__
May 2, 2013


__
1



My natty with new set of simple shot nitro band set! shoots like a dream!!






There was some question as to what wood it was and found out it was maple!

Fwv2

PS. Great thread!!


----------



## BootMuck

Great naturals everyone!

Here are my two (hard to pick just one). Both trades. One from "Q" the other from "CapNJoe"

I believe they are both oak. It's hard to describe how small the one from Capn is. I call it a 3 finger shooter and it's super fun to shoot. Both put a hurting on the targets.


----------



## GHT

very nice Sean.


----------



## BC-Slinger

This is my personal favorite natty: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20817-goliath-aka-big-brother-yew/?hl=goliath










This is my brother Kyle's fav:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20662-spalted-arbutus-madrone-and-maple-forks/?hl=madrone










Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GHT

this is my current favorite, shown with a micro luck ring as a size guide.


----------



## August West

Mountain laurel.


----------



## primitive power slingshot

August West said:


> Mountain laurel.


NOW THATS NICE


----------



## August West

Thank you, I really enjoy working with this laurel.


----------



## Btoon84




----------



## Jeff Lazerface

this cedar tree had been lieing dead on the forest floor for over 100years, it turned out so stunning and rich, its priceless and impossible to copy. .


----------



## Deano 1

Hey Jeff, brought back to life by an artist, well done.


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Here are two just finished from a fir branch... I love them both.


----------



## Bob Fionda

I have more than one, it's difficult to choose, I may post "Victrix", made in 2012, as one of my favorites.


----------



## Emitto

Bob Fionda said:


> I have more than one, it's difficult to choose, I may post "Victrix", made in 2012, as one of my favorites.


Beautiful, what kin of wood?

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Emitto said:


> Bob Fionda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have more than one, it's difficult to choose, I may post "Victrix", made in 2012, as one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, what kin of wood?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Emitto.
Click to expand...

Yew.....thanks.


----------



## Bob Fionda

....an if I can choose one more: Ghibli, made in 2013


----------



## IImagine

Saderath said:


> Here are mine...


How well does the one with the low fork shoot, cause im making a natural and its fork is rather low and im wondering how it influences the shooting?


----------



## Dr J

This is one of my favorites, old Guava rescued from the compost pile.


----------



## Winnie

Of all the naturals I have made this is one of the simplest yet it remains one of my favorites. Holding it in my hand with the bark acting as a hand grip and the way the troughs in the bark continue up and through the fork looks and feels really nice.

winnie


----------



## Mister Magpie

I don't do a lot of naturals, but my latest is also my best/favourite. It is my avatar.

Darren


----------



## Emitto

Winnie said:


> Of all the naturals I have made this is one of the simplest yet it remains one of my favorites. Holding it in my hand with the bark acting as a hand grip and the way the troughs in the bark continue up and through the fork looks and feels really nice.
> 
> winnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small slingshot build-of 001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small slingshot build-of 002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small slingshot build-of 003.JPG


I love the way you can have ready to shoot! awesome!

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## Bob at Draco

Winnie said:


> Of all the naturals I have made this is one of the simplest yet it remains one of my favorites. Holding it in my hand with the bark acting as a hand grip and the way the troughs in the bark continue up and through the fork looks and feels really nice.
> 
> winnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small slingshot build-of 001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small slingshot build-of 002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small slingshot build-of 003.JPG


That is a stunning shooter Winnie, and the preload slot is great.


----------



## Quercusuber

Well, since this topic is on the trend again, I'll shall update my two new favourite naturals!!

I will not post wonderful works received by others, since I have some 10 favourites or even more!!! (actually, every shooter I received is a favourite  ) And my first two in this thread are long gone, in the hands of good friends!!

So...















Oak & Maple!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber

Winnie said:


> Of all the naturals I have made this is one of the simplest yet it remains one of my favorites. Holding it in my hand with the bark acting as a hand grip and the way the troughs in the bark continue up and through the fork looks and feels really nice.
> 
> winnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small slingshot build-of 001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small slingshot build-of 002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small slingshot build-of 003.JPG


Just simply BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!

Q


----------



## Imperial

@winnie- at first i thought that it was antler . thats a great slingshot.










double points for looking like hybrid antlerwood.


----------



## IImagine

IImagine said:


> Saderath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How well does the one with the low fork shoot, cause im making a natural and its fork is rather low and im wondering how it influences the shooting?
Click to expand...

btw live the slingshots


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

This is my FAV natural fork from Mr. FlipGun himself... 

Thanks man


----------



## HarryBee

Jeff Lazerface said:


> My 1st and only.


Yep, anything you shoot with that, Jeff, is gonna be screwed ! lol


----------



## NoForkHit

Well, I'm late, but this one is my favorite.





  








my favorite natural




__
NoForkHit


__
Nov 7, 2013


----------



## HP Slingshots

This is my fav 





  








IMG 1520




__
HP Slingshots


__
Oct 24, 2013


----------



## lightnin

best shooter ive made so far.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

I don't shoot naturals very much...but here's one


----------



## JEFF BURG

not finished yet but here it is


----------



## tnflipper52

A Q-man Olive wood he generously sent to me. With me 90% of the time. The other 10 I cannot carry it.


----------



## flipgun

Here's mine (or Yours rather).



I used your example and I shoot this one more than almost all of the others. I have some small surgical tube on it now and it burns 3/8ths right through a cat food can.


----------



## flipgun

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> This is my FAV natural fork from Mr. FlipGun himself...
> 
> Thanks man


I'm very glad that you 2 are still liking each other.


----------



## Quercusuber

tnflipper52 said:


> 112213 154.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112213 155.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112213 156.jpg A Q-man Olive wood he generously sent to me. With me 90% of the time. The other 10 I cannot carry it.


Thank you sir for sharing this!!!

A little gift for a very generous and gracious man!!

TnFlipper, you rule!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

